# Jellies!!



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Went shark fishing yesterday east of portafino. The jelly fish were horrible. There was only about 10 ft of clear water that didnt have jelly in it while i was paddling my bait out. A couple of my friends were surf fishing near me and got tore up by jelly fish walking to the first sandbar. On top of that only caught one small black tip on live pin fish..


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Great, get rid of the June Grass and get Jellies!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

About two miles out yesterday the sea nettles were THICK. Millions of them, they were still pretty small but Im sure painful. They were so thick that at times my bottom machine could get through them to get a read on the bottom.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> About two miles out yesterday the sea nettles were THICK. Millions of them, they were still pretty small but Im sure painful. They were so thick that at times my bottom machine could get through them to get a read on the bottom.


Oh yeah they hurt alot. I thought i was going to get through the day without getting stung and as we were packing up i got in the water for a second and one wrapped around my ankle


----------



## djr225 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well atleast you werent with this guy!!






:no::no:


----------



## FullerTite (Jun 7, 2012)

That guy belongs on Jackass with Steve-O


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

Could that be why the fish are not biting as good? At Ft. Pickens there were no LYs caught bigger than 3 1/2 - 4" tops. No kings even seen and fewer than usual pinfish stealing bait. Could the Jellyfish have something to do with it?


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

allen529 said:


> Could that be why the fish are not biting as good? At Ft. Pickens there were no LYs caught bigger than 3 1/2 - 4" tops. No kings even seen and fewer than usual pinfish stealing bait. Could the Jellyfish have something to do with it?



No clue if they are related, but had a similar experience on saturday afternoon. 

Unlike that guy in the video neither me or the person I was with were stung even once in a solid half day wading out to the first sandbar to cast.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

jellyfish stings feel like fire ant bites. just to give you an idea how awful it is


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That guy in the video is a total idiot.


----------



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> jellyfish stings feel like fire ant bites. just to give you an idea how awful it is


times 10


----------

